# Fatal Error: Unable to find package java.lang in classpath or bootclasspath



## All93rounder (11. Mai 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich komme leider nicht weiter...
Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen oder wo ich Hilfe bekomme...

Ich muss einen Lego NXT programmieren
Habe mir nun das JDK (jdk-7u3-windows-i586) und JavaEditor (JavaEditor11.6Setup) installiert und den NXT Treiber (LegoMindstormsNXTdriver64) dazu.

Nun bekomme ich beim Compilieren diese Meldung:
Fatal Error: Unable to find package java.lang in classpath or bootclasspath

Ich benutzte ein Windows7 Enterprise 64bit

Google findest ständig Post auf dieser Seite, aber nichts hilft!

Was mache ich nun?

Gruß Flo


----------



## javaDeveloper2011 (12. Mai 2012)

Hi,

spontan fällt mir da auch nicht so viel zu ein...
Aber vielleicht handelt es sich um einen Bug im - noch recht neuen - Java 7(u3),
also erstmal deinstallieren und statt dessen Java 6u32 http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/jdk-6u32-downloads-1594644.html probieren

Viel Glück,
javaDeveloper2011


----------



## Thomas Darimont (12. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe auch einen LegoMindstorms NXT den ich mit Java und Eclipse unter Windows 7 programmiere. 
Allerdings habe ich den NXT mit dem lejos geflashed (http://lejos.sourceforge.net/). 

Am Anfang hatte ich auch Probleme mit der 64-Bit JRE ich bin dann auf die 32-Bit Version der JRE ausgewichen. Damit gings dann:

Siehe:
http://lejos.sourceforge.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1755

Hast du das auch gemacht? Wenn ja solltest du dir mal die Anleitung hier anschauen:
http://lejos.sourceforge.net/nxt/nxj/tutorial/Preliminaries/UsingEclipse.htm
http://lejos.sourceforge.net/nxt/nxj/tutorial/Preliminaries/GettingStartedWindows.htm

(Auch wenn du kein Eclipse verwendest kannst du dir abschauen wie und wo, welche die Bibliotheken eingebunden werden müssen).

Btw. zur Verbindung mit meinem NXT verwende ich einen Bluetooth USB Stick von Fujitsu Siemens Bluetoooth USB-Stick V2.0, MS-6970A). Habe lange nach einem passenden Bluetooth Stick gesucht bis ich den zuvor genannten gefunden habe. Damit klappt die Verbindung ohne Probleme.


Gruß Tom


----------

